# About.com- Family and Medical Leave Act (FMLA) for IBS



## VSsupport

My newest addition to my series on IBS and work-related issues is an overview of the Family and Medical Leave Act (FMLA). Less drastic than other disability options, FMLA might be a good fit for you if your IBS symptoms cause you to take off more time than your allotted sick leave benefits. To learn more about using FMLA, see:

...

Read Full Post

View the full article


----------

